# Clipping puppy nails



## Junofan (Feb 25, 2011)

I was wondering how you all clip a puppies nails. I have done it before with other dogs but this puppy just hates it and I have to get help and hold her down to do it. Very frustrating... I even use treats and she just will not let me do it. She is so stubborn. LOL.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

First, wait until she's very very tired from a hard day of playing. You want her almost falling asleep, preferably next to you on the couch. Have the clippers in your pocket. Then, very casually reach over and clip one nail. Hand her a treat. That's all for today. 

The next day, when she's very very tired, repeat. When she's fine with one nail, start doing two at a time.


For people who are reading this thread and are considering getting a puppy in the future, buying from a breeder who starts trimming puppies' nails when they're a few weeks old is a HUGE bonus. Kopper's breeder does this and he has no trouble at all with me trimming his nails. Just something to consider for other people reading the thread. . .


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I just restrain them and do the toes all in one session while keeping up a positive tone. When I'm done, I wait until they relax and then release and play. At no time do I ever bribe a dog to do anything as you end up on the bottom of that relationship. By doing this week after week - and I do mean do this at least once a week - and by letting up on the restraint as they decrease their fussing, you will get a dog that will calmly stand there while you do their toes. You must make a point of being the one to release them and then have a big party so they begin to associate toe trimming with good things. They may never like having their toes done, but as long as they stand there quietly, I don't care.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I actually use a dremel to do my dog's nails. I trained them all to accept it... Luna as a puppy, and the other two from when I got them as older puppies/young adults. I use treats and a helper (my hubby). Start by getting them used to the sight of the dremel, then the sound, then the feel one nail at the time. Patience pays off!



Elaine said:


> I just restrain them and do the toes all in one session while keeping up a positive tone. When I'm done, I wait until they relax and then release and play. At no time do I ever bribe a dog to do anything as you end up on the bottom of that relationship. By doing this week after week - and I do mean do this at least once a week - and by letting up on the restraint as they decrease their fussing, you will get a dog that will calmly stand there while you do their toes. You must make a point of being the one to release them and then have a big party so they begin to associate toe trimming with good things. They may never like having their toes done, but as long as they stand there quietly, I don't care.


I couldn't disagree more.

It isn't "bribing," it's creating a positive association. I trained my female from 10 weeks (when I got her) to accept nail trimming and now she actually gets excited when I get out the dremel. MUCH better than having a dog resentful/fearful about getting their nails done! I don't buy into the dominance theory and being at the "bottom of the relationship," either. I've never had any dominance issues with Luna and she's been trained with mostly positive methods and treats.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

My way most definitely does promote a positive association. When I pull out the grooming box, they keep trying to get on it; not for the thrill of having their toes done, but for the reward afterward. This has nothing to do with dominance; it has everything to do with you can do whatever you want to your dog and they trust you not to hurt them. When I do toes to puppies, they can struggle all they want and it gets them nowhere, yet I'm the positive one so they quickly wonder what's all the fuss about. As they stop struggling, the restraint is immediately backed off. I never let go of them when they are struggling as they just as quickly learn that they can struggle and get their own way.

I absolutely hate it when people bribe their dogs to do toes because if the dog doesn't want their toes done, they don't have to.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I guess I fail to see how a food treat after nail trimming is a "bribe" but an activity treat is a "reward".


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I simply will never agree with holding down a struggling puppy to teach nail trimming... IMO that's a traumatizing, very negative experience.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe's breeder cut their nails from a young age and all the pups except mine were fairly good about it. I tried just touching her paw and treating for a week, massaging her paw then treating, taught her the paw command, taught her touch with the clippers, and the whole nine yards- it didn't work. I can massage, touch, and manipulate her feet anyway I want....I can not trim her nails without a strong helper- a bit of a nightmare. I've never owned a dog where the patience method didn't work and I was a vet tech for a few years in college,lol She is out of control ridiculous about nail trimmings and no amount of patience has worked- sh'se good about me wiping her paws on the upside, but not trimming them. My vet however, is awesome and will let me drop in whenever so she can do them- even the techs there won't touch her feet. It costs me $18 once a month and I trim them myself with two neighbors holding her every 10 days but we never get them all- she's that crazy about her toenails,lol


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I've always started young, with a tired puppy,usually sitting on the living room floor with them in my lap. I touch their feet every day: sometimes just picking up, sometimes a gently squeeze, sometimes stroking, sometimes putting my finger between thier toes, etc. I'll run nail clippers over thier whole body like a brush: back, belly, tail, paws. Eventually they are so accustomed to my handling of their feet and the presence of the clippers that they don't notice when the clippers are actually used to trim a nail or two. It's not long before I can clip nails on all 4 paws with the dogs not giving it much attention. Random treats as we go along are a definite plus. One of the dogs really doesn't like having her feet handled, but the most she does is try to curl her paws up under her belly. A little belly rubbin' and she generally gives up and gives me the feet. I've never had to force or restrain any of my girls for a nail trim.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

By restraining the puppy while remaining calm and positive, the puppy learns that struggling and screaming gets him nowhere and you are going to trim those toes no matter what and he's not going to get hurt. Then when you are done and wait for him to relax before releasing him, he learns being relaxed gets him released. He also learns to trust you as you are firm and positive without hurting him and he gets rewarded for good behavior when you finish.

The other method teaches the puppy that you are going to try and sneak up on him to try and trim his toes, which must be a bad thing because as soon as he jerks his foot back and screams, you leap back, so you just reinforced how bad toe trimming is. After all that you then give him food for bad behavior and hope that the next time he might hold still long enough to do it again. The whole thing teaches the pup that you can't be trusted, toe trimming is bad, and you will give him food after he does whatever he wants.

I have taught a phenomenal number of dogs how to be good while toe trimming and teaching them correctly from puppyhood is by far the best way to do it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use a dremel. everyday we use to play with
the dremel. when the pup was eating i would
touch his body with the dremel, sometimes i would quickly
touch one to nail, sometimes i would turn the dremel
on and not touch the pup. everyday i did something with the dremel.
sometimes several times a day. when the pup was eating i would touch
him with the dremel. everything i did with the dremel
involved snacks and praise.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Elaine said:


> The other method teaches the puppy that you are going to try and sneak up on him to try and trim his toes, which must be a bad thing because as soon as he jerks his foot back and screams, you leap back, so you just reinforced how bad toe trimming is. After all that you then give him food for bad behavior and hope that the next time he might hold still long enough to do it again. The whole thing teaches the pup that you can't be trusted, toe trimming is bad, and you will give him food after he does whatever he wants.


That's not at all a fair description of the way I was recommending. I'm definitely sorry if I made it sound like that. When my puppy or dog is calm and quiet and lying on the couch next to me, I touch his feet, each of his toes individually, his belly, his lips and gums, ears. . . all those places that might be sensitive. I also trim nails. Theres no leaping or screaming or crying involved. Then they get a treat for being calm and letting me touch all those places. The only time I've ever "leapt back" from any of my dogs was when Kopper bit the corner of my eye and drew blood.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Emoore said:


> That's not at all a fair description of the way I was recommending. I'm definitely sorry if I made it sound like that. When my puppy or dog is calm and quiet and lying on the couch next to me, I touch his feet, each of his toes individually, his belly, his lips and gums, ears. . . all those places that might be sensitive. I also trim nails. Theres no leaping or screaming or crying involved. Then they get a treat for being calm and letting me touch all those places. The only time I've ever "leapt back" from any of my dogs was when Kopper bit the corner of my eye and drew blood.


You did not make it sound that way. The other poster is simply defending their method... and trying to make the other method sound bad. 

The other poster is assuming the puppy is screaming and crying because it's throwing a tantrum... I'm assuming the puppy is screaming and crying because it's AFRAID. My goal is to replace that fear with trust and even fun, NOT to dominate that fear and teach 'em who's boss.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I think Elaine and I are coming from different directions here too. She's talking about her own pups. Most of my experience is with foster dogs. You can get away with forcibly restraining your own half-grown puppy who already loves and trusts you. With a dog you just brought home from the shelter who doesn't know you and may have been mistreated, you can't really do that


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

In Elaine's case the pup may very well be throwing a tantrum. With an adult fostet you have to assume its fear.


----------



## Junofan (Feb 25, 2011)

We decided to hold her and carefully trim a little off of each nail. At first, she faught us but finally gave in and I was able to trim all her nails. Afterwards, she got her treat and was happy. Thank god I only have to do this once a week or so. LOL... More stressful for me then for the dog. LOL.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Emoore said:


> I think Elaine and I are coming from different directions here too. She's talking about her own pups. Most of my experience is with foster dogs. You can get away with forcibly restraining your own half-grown puppy who already loves and trusts you. With a dog you just brought home from the shelter who doesn't know you and may have been mistreated, you can't really do that


This method is for puppies only and I teach everyone I can how to do it. 

I also trim the fosters toes, usually on the first day I get them as I can't stand the length of them. I have never had a foster - and most of them are one step away from being a wild animal - that I wasn't able to trim toes on the first day by myself and I do use flat out compulsion for them. There is no reason they can't hold still for a toe trimming when I'm not hurting them. It's just plain bad behavior which goes along with a lot of other behavior problems, so I just put a stop to it right away so we can get on with learning good behaviors.

Yes, I said compulsion; that dirty word that so many people freak out over, even when it's necessary. 

So many people refuse to teach their dogs to hold still, especially for toes, and you can read all their thread on this forum too. There is no excuse for anyone to say: "my dog won't let me".


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Junofan said:


> We decided to hold her and carefully trim a little off of each nail. At first, she faught us but finally gave in and I was able to trim all her nails. Afterwards, she got her treat and was happy. Thank god I only have to do this once a week or so. LOL... More stressful for me then for the dog. LOL.


Good job. Don't worry about having a perfect trim; just get all the toes done at once. You can get a perfect trim later when she understands what you expect from her. It may stress you out a bit now, but it will quickly get better if you keep doing what you are doing. Be sure to back off on the restraint as she gets better about this.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Zoeys mom said:


> Zoe's breeder cut their nails from a young age and all the pups except mine were fairly good about it. I tried just touching her paw and treating for a week, massaging her paw then treating, taught her the paw command, taught her touch with the clippers, and the whole nine yards- it didn't work. I can massage, touch, and manipulate her feet anyway I want....I can not trim her nails without a strong helper- a bit of a nightmare. I've never owned a dog where the patience method didn't work and I was a vet tech for a few years in college,lol She is out of control ridiculous about nail trimmings and no amount of patience has worked- sh'se good about me wiping her paws on the upside, but not trimming them. My vet however, is awesome and will let me drop in whenever so she can do them- even the techs there won't touch her feet. It costs me $18 once a month and I trim them myself with two neighbors holding her every 10 days but we never get them all- she's that crazy about her toenails,lol


Karlo's breeder also did nails weekly, I got him home and he has never, ever wanted his feet touched. can be petting him while he's next to me, and just touch the paws and he's up, even in a sleep state.
He is very ticklish, I think! His sire is the same way. 
So I pay $8 once a month for a groomer to fight with his drama. They have him snug backed into a corner and one holds/comforts him while the other does her dremel magic...he is fine with them, makes a bit of noise, but is compliant. I decided I'd rather not fight him myself on this. 
Kacie lets me trim her nails with no problem, Onyx has to be muzzled when I do hers. All dogs are different....


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Meeka hated having her nails trimmed....she was a sweet dog and that was one of the things that would turn her nasty!
She used to bite her own nails...strange.

Anyway, it was my goal with Kelso to have him do well with it, started at a young age ect. He does well (dremmel). We got Allie at about a year or so old and she was a bit nervous at first, we did Kelso first, she watched. 

They both do really well with it. She likes the dremmel better than the clipper. Sometimes I take a glob of peanut butter and hold a spoon while Dan dremmel's their nails, just to give them something to do while they get it done. They like that! And it takes them awhile to lick it off and then all the nails are done just like that!

I don't consider it an issue of bribing them at all. When we get out the dremmel they sit before getting a treat as they know it could possibly be a delicious experience  Try to have fun with it, if you can! Just like anything else.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

OK..I have taken Aspen to PetSmart to have his nails done. They told me that they think he should be sedated next time and go to a vet. I had to hold in the lilttle bit of laughter that built up in me when I saw the scratches on her arms. Mean, I know. I told them he fusses unless you let me be there with him. She took him behind closed doors to do it. 
I called my vet today to ask about sedation and it was $43 and for someone who is laid off, like me, I cant afford it. So, I decided to attempt it myself. I was told not to do a dremmel as he would probably be afraid of it. So, I put his pronged collar on and laid him on the floor. I showed him the dremmel and turned it on. He sniffed it, so I gave him a treat. then I took his paw, he pulled back and I just took it again and began to dremmel it. He didnt fuss too much and periodically I stopped to give him a treat. He wasnt happy about it, but he didnt flail all over and fuss too much. I didnt even really correct him for the little paw pulls. I finished up with his favorite treats and now he's sleeping on my feet. Yay!!


----------



## Jeven's Tyde (Feb 1, 2012)

Could I just get the Emery Cat and teach him to file his own nails?


----------

